# Day from Hell



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I should have quit while I was ahead.

Without going into specifics (literally every dash I did sucked balls in not a good way), is there a place on the web where I could go and write “Such-and-such of _address, phone number_ is a lazy *and* dirt-effing-cheap asshole with a tiny flacid penis” for all to see? 

The **** tipped $1 for 9 friggin’ miles. I hope that food gives him violent diarrhea and makes him puke all over himself and his house.

(Yes, I should have cancelled. Lesson learned.)


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

That's a dollar more than a lot of offers I see. Just say no.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Beninmankato said:


> That's a dollar more than a lot of offers I see. Just say no.


DoorDash gave a good fee (compared to usual). I know it was a mistake. My entire day so far was one. All my deliveries sucked, and I feel suckered into them.

I will learn, I know.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

do you have a Plan B? seem "A" isn't working well.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I should have quit while I was ahead.
> 
> Without going into specifics (literally every dash I did sucked balls in not a good way), is there a place on the web where I could go and write “Such-and-such of _address, phone number_ is a lazy *and* dirt-effing-cheap ***** with a tiny flacid penis” for all to see?
> 
> ...


In order to maintain your sanity, you need to look at orders the way I do.

In case you are doing DD.
1. Is the $ to miles ratio at least 1.5 to 1?
2. Is the order destination in an area that will make me return empty? Either because there is nothing there, or it is outside my region, and DD does not give orders outside your region. In that case, you go at least 2/1.
3. The order is worth at least $8 face value.

In case you are doing GH.
1. Because GH does not give you the miles, you have to be very careful with the map and allow for any mistake you make on the distance if you figure it is outside of 3-4 miles estimated.
Therefore $2 per mile.
2. Same as #2 above, but with the GH ratio.
3, The order is at least worth $9.50 - $10.00 face value. Because that is all you are getting.

When all is said and done, if the order complies with the above on its face value prior to acceptance, then I don't care who is paying the money, I'll take it. I don't care if it is no tip, or all tip.
If the order is worth my time and miles, I will take it. (Except Walmart. Only @Seamus does those)
Plus, with DD, you have the possibility of the total going up in the end.
However, the order must be acceptable from the start.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

SHalester said:


> do you have a Plan B? seem "A" isn't working well.


I do have a plan B. I cancelled my dinner “shift” and am drawing myself a bubble bath, pouring myself a glass of wine and making some yummy finger food. Then I have a whole lot of divinely scented girly bottles I can spray on myself or rub onto myself. I am going to get a rest and then start again tomorrow around 7 a.m.

Everyone has a bad day. If it’s not going my way - I shrug and reward myself (I’m slurping on a frozen mocha cappucino as we speak).

Sure you never made mistakes, but I’m not as brilliant as you. I’ll have to fumble through it like most peasants...


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Sure you never made mistakes, but I’m not as brilliant as you.


and I said that? However, if I'm as upset with what I'm doing I look to do something else. What you had wasn't the end of the world, it was a day. 

But I can see how your temporary Plan B will help your mental status for a bit....but then reality will come crashing down again when things go sideways (again). One must learn to moderate and deal. But yes, I get it venting also makes one feel better for a certain amount of time. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> In order to maintain your sanity, you need to look at orders the way I do.
> 
> In case you are doing DD.
> 1. Is the $ to miles ratio at least 1.5 to 1?
> ...


As I’m only on my second week, I’m sticking to around $1 a mile and up. I drive a Prius so I have a bit more wiggle room to make the numbers work. I’ve given myself about a month to make mistakes - just to get a feel for it. I’m actually mostly happy.

Just a bad day. I did two blocks: 6 to 10 and 11 to 14. Both were just not clicking, you know? I thought of calling it a day around 10, but then decided to give it another try. I know to trust my instinct - don’t know why I didn’t.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

SHalester said:


> and I said that? However, if I'm as upset with what I'm doing I look to do something else. What you had wasn't the end of the world, it was a day.
> 
> But I can see how your temporary Plan B will help your mental status for a bit....but then reality will come crashing down again when things go sideways (again). One must learn to moderate and deal. But yes, I get it venting also makes one feel better for a certain amount of time. 🤷‍♂️


Oh, I’m a Virgo. I get nuts any time anything is not just SO. On the plus side, I’m mostly mad at myself. Reading you guys, I should have known better. There was some glitch in DD and it didn’t show the miles, but the amount looked doable. Then the miles popped up and don’t ask me why I didn’t cancel.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Then I have a whole lot of divinely scented girly bottles I can spray on myself or rub onto myself.


Need some help with that?
I'm good at rubbing - I have references.


.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Oh, I’m a Virgo. I get nuts any time anything is not just SO. On the plus side, I’m mostly mad at myself. Reading you guys, I should have known better. There was some glitch in DD and it didn’t show the miles, but the amount looked doable. Then the miles popped up and don’t ask me why I didn’t cancel.


AHA!!! There is a discussion about the miles not showing on another thread!! @Nats121 talked about this "glitch!"
If you don't see the miles when it gets down to about 5 seconds, REJECT!!!


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> AHA!!! There is a discussion about the miles not showing on another thread!! @Nats121 talked about this "glitch!"
> If you don't see the miles when it gets down to about 5 seconds, REJECT!!!


Thank you. Good to know. In hindsight, I should have cancelled. But it will take me a while to get over the ratings/numbers paranoia. I know it’s irrational, but needs time to sink in.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> Need some help with that?
> I'm good at rubbing - I have references.
> 
> 
> .


I should accept just to teach you a lesson. 😂


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Thank you. Good to know. In hindsight, I should have cancelled. But it will take me a while to get over the ratings/numbers paranoia. I know it’s irrational, but needs time to sink in.


I have moved up from 0% the other day.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> I have moved up from 0% the other day.
> View attachment 608284


Now you’re just bragging!!! 😂


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Now you’re just bragging!!! 😂


No, actually, I was a 5 for the longest time until someone gave me a 4.
As for the Completion, 3 restaurants real upset me. I dropped those 3 loads within 2 days.
I thought I was going to get a warning, but I guess they stick to there rating levels.
The On Time should have been 100 a long time ago if it really worked.
I did more than a couple thou with UE before I quit, and I am at about 4,000 with GH.

What I was trying to point out, is that the acceptance rate is probably this low for many others. So don't be afraid to decline.
Ask @Seamus. He only accepts Walmart orders!

One thing to remember. If you accept an order, and actually pick it up and deliver, whether it is crap, or a unicorn, YOU ACCEPTED IT!!!
Deliver it like it was the best. If you don't like it, or it was a mistake, deliver it like it was the best.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I only do Uber Eats and passenger rides. When I do eats I have a simple formula .50 cents a minute and $1.00 a mile minimum. So Uber has a estimated time, I divide that by 2 to check time amount. Doesn't meet both criteria, reject.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> No, actually, I was a 5 for the longest time until someone gave me a 4.
> As for the Completion, 3 restaurants real upset me. I dropped those 3 loads within 2 days.
> I thought I was going to get a warning, but I guess they stick to there rating levels.
> The On Time should have been 100 a long time ago if it really worked.
> ...


Oh, I do. I’m hyper-responsible. I delivered that dude’s future diarrhea like a champ. And early. Asshole should be happy. 

My on-time doesn’t look right either. I don’t think they adjust the time for orders others cancel.That is the really upsetting part for me. I’m punctual as hell, it’s a major pet peeve.Yet somehow they feel - not so much. And today when I saw a drop-off earlier than a pick-up I understood why. I guess I’m accepting lots of others’ sloppy seconds - as I’ve said, it’ll take me a bit to learn to see them right away.

I really appreciate all I’m learning here.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

SHalester said:


> do you have a Plan B? seem "A" isn't working well.


What a stupid, unhurmerous reply.

Please don't claim it's sarcasm.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Your time and effort were well spent, for this educational experience. : )

Yesterday, I had a similar 'from hell' order, involving a wrong address. GH comped me 1 whole dollar for driving an extra 10 minutes.

I already had it figured, but for review....I learned to GTFO ASAP, and to NOT call GH ever again. : )

I missed out on some Peppino's pasta with meat balls.

Hopefully next time, it will be salmon sushi. : )


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I should have quit while I was ahead.
> 
> Without going into specifics (literally every dash I did sucked balls in not a good way), is there a place on the web where I could go and write “Such-and-such of _address, phone number_ is a lazy *and* dirt-effing-cheap ***** with a tiny flacid penis” for all to see?
> 
> ...


It is Wednesday.

Normally not a good day for delivery.

Take a deep breathe and curse the bastards and *****es silently in your car.

Take Tuesday and Wednesday off.

If you decide to work on those days, be patient.

Declining offers for forty five minutes to finally accept a good offer is the secret to profitability.

It's not about dollars per hour when you are a small business owner. It's about accepting good offers and minimizing expenses, (miles per dollar.)

We all have bad days once in a while, and venting on a forum actually seems to relieve stress.

Curious, what was the original offer for that nine mile trip?


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Need some help with that?
> I'm good at rubbing - I have references.
> 
> 
> .


Guessing she wants a massage.

Watching you rub yourself is gonna be gross.

Guessing the authorities should be involved.

Gonna have to move if you are close to a school.

Registered.

Ever here of Weinstein?


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I should have quit while I was ahead.
> 
> Without going into specifics (literally every dash I did sucked balls in not a good way), is there a place on the web where I could go and write “Such-and-such of _address, phone number_ is a lazy *and* dirt-effing-cheap ***** with a tiny flacid penis” for all to see?
> 
> ...


Had deliveries to people that live in a $2.5M house and did not tip 1 cent. So, I understand your frustration, but cheap, stingy, greedy customer comes in all forms. Rich, middle class and lower middle class.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Had deliveries to people that live in a $2.5M house and did not tip 1 cent. So, I understand your frustration, but cheap, stingy, greedy customer comes in forms. Rich, middle class and lower middle class.


In my experience, middle class and lower middle class customers tip the best when ordering from higher end restaurant chains.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Judge and Jury said:


> Please don't claim it's sarcasm.


do you have a Plan B, C, D....? I mean, let's see your wisdom you display on so many threads. Teach us what to do. We are here for you.

Really.

No kidding. 

What is your Plan B?


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

9 miles is way too far for a DD order, even their close orders are insulting.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

SHalester said:


> do you have a Plan B, C, D....? I mean, let's see your wisdom you display on so many threads. Teach us what to do. We are here for you.
> 
> Really.
> 
> ...


In all seriousness, ignore your advice.

Or, a better strategy, do the opposite of whatever you propose.

Experiment, learn and and adapt.

Seems the antithesis of your opinions leads to profitability.

The wife unit and her phone is nearby.

Learn how to be profitable. It is 90 seconds away.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Working class people are the best tippers 20 years as night time 2and job pizza driver. For mom and pop places.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I should accept just to teach you a lesson. 😂


I actually LIKE to learn new lessons.
I'm old, so something new is ... like ... really, really kewl.


----------



## Chungyi (Jan 3, 2020)

Read this thread and saw this order. Who would be moronic enough to accept this at rush hour lol


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Chungyi said:


> Read this thread and saw this order. Who would be moronic enough to accept this at rush hour lol


It says VERY CLEARLY, that the total MAY BE HIGHER.
Hell, you might make upwards of $15 for two hours work.
What the hell? TAKE IT.



.


----------



## Chungyi (Jan 3, 2020)

lol with traffic, this might take 2 hours for real. It was sent to me 3 times already haha


UberBastid said:


> It says VERY CLEARLY, that the total MAY BE HIGHER.
> Hell, you might make upwards of $15 for two hours work.
> What the hell? TAKE IT.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> I have moved up from 0% the other day.
> View attachment 608284


What happens in DD when your delivery is late or not on time due to traffic or vehicle breakdown? Do these get counted against you?


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Chungyi said:


> Read this thread and saw this order. Who would be moronic enough to accept this at rush hour lol


Its moronic even when it isn't rush hour. You would make more money doing rideshare for the same distance. This trip is complete garbage. Full Stop.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> It says VERY CLEARLY, that the total MAY BE HIGHER.
> Hell, you might make upwards of $15 for two hours work.
> What the hell? TAKE IT.
> 
> ...


....just like customers *MAY *tip. Keyword is may.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Follow the advice of driver's actively doing what you are starting out at. You'll need to weed out the emo BS from some of them, but soon, it will become apparent how to work the system as you get more adept at it.

I went nuts the first 1-2 months driving pax for Uber X taking everything offered to me, until I realized what mattered, and what didn't, thanks to this forum.......here we are 10K + trips later and no brain damage anymore.

You'll get there.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I only do Uber Eats and passenger rides. When I do eats I have a simple formula .50 cents a minute and $1.00 a mile minimum. So Uber has a estimated time, I divide that by 2 to check time amount. Doesn't meet both criteria, reject.


This doesn't work in cities like Pittsburgh, unfortunately. The "plate of spaghetti" street network is impossible for them to nail down an accurate time/distance estimate, so it's well known that everything is estimated "as the crow flies".


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

UberChiefPIT said:


> This doesn't work in cities like Pittsburgh, unfortunately. The "plate of spaghetti" street network is impossible for them to nail down an accurate time/distance estimate, so it's well known that everything is estimated "as the crow flies".


That's a problem, not enough time to look at that little screen and figure it out for yourself. Here in Raleigh they are pretty accurate.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

SHalester said:


> do you have a Plan B, C, D....? I mean, let's see your wisdom you display on so many threads. Teach us what to do. We are here for you.
> 
> Really.
> 
> ...


Already told you how to be profitable utilizing food delivery apps in the prop. 22 environment many times.

Seems you are too dense to understand.

Your wife, on the other hand, seems to be a profitable contractor. Making more money than you as a low tier rideshare driver.

Seems the wife unit does not trust your judgement or opinions.

Seems she will not even let you touch her phone.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> What happens in DD when your delivery is late or not on time due to traffic or vehicle breakdown? Do these get counted against you?


In theory, they say that they allocate enough time based on live traffic. who knows if they do or not.
I am lucky because my delivery area is in the burbs, and traffic jams are an outlier situation.
So, I can't really say. I have never been late to a delivery and it not be the restaurant's fault.

Here is how DD works, so be careful before accepting on your way stacks.
If the first restaurant is late, they will not count the delivery from that restaurant as late.
However, if you are late picking up, and thus delivering your second order late, that will most certainly count against you.
And it will take maybe a thousand on times to get one or two lates off your ratings.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Judge and Jury said:


> It is Wednesday.
> 
> Normally not a good day for delivery.
> 
> ...


Tuesdays have been good for me so far - but I’ve only had two, so there’s that. .

I’m embarrassed to say it was $7. I’d say about 70% are 5 and below, for distances as high as 16 miles and taking me into the wilds. Not joking. Mind you - it didn’t show me the miles.

Theoretically, I get the “not moving unless it’s $20”. Practically - in my market - I’d be moving once a day, if at all. On a double order.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

The problem with late orders is that you don’t see the time until you actually accept. And then it’s either late or uncompleted.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I turned down every single order today.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I think circumstances are different for everyone. At this particular point in my life, delivery is pretty much the only thing I can do. I don’t hate it - I enjoy driving A LOT and if I weren’t delivering, I’d be just driving around for nothing. It’s the walking - particularly staircases - that are hard for me, and a lot of the houses on the shore are raised.

Please don’t think I’m not grateful for the advice - it’s just that my situation doesn’t allow for waiting for only prime orders.

I don’t take anything below $1/mile, but over that - I will.

A lot of my frustration comes from the fact that a lot of the better paying trips take me out of my zone or into huge retirement communities. When I say “huge”, I mean miles and miles of intertwined 25 mph streets in the middle of nowhere (though they do tip well, I have to say). Frankly, I’d rather take that $5.25 delivery that’s 1.5 miles.

I am also near a huge hasidic area. Not generalizing, but - I’m sorry - they _are_ really-really bad drivers. So that one is a strong “no” regardless of pay. That also takes a good third out of my potential delivery area. 

It’s not that I don’t listen to you. It’s that my market and my own limitations prevent me from taking full advantage of your experience.

Same with the acceptance rate. I’m a noob and don’t yet have your reputation. Heck, I only have 90 deliveries under my belt. I’m easier for them to drop. I’m a corporate child. I have this “probation term” mentality, I guess.

In the end, I think I’m just happy to not be tied to a desk dealing with overblown Superstar Attorney egos and ambitions. And to be able to just sign off and go home - been a 9 (7:30 most often) to 5 (10-11 or all-nighters) my entire life.

The guy pissed me off probably because I’m a big tipper myself. I’d be embarrassed to give $1 to anyone except maybe a child to go buy himself a chocolate bar. I’ll get over it.

Thank you all for the advice. This forum is actually the main reason why I decided to try at all.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

You make more on uber without having to get out of the car. Delivery is less miles but more work and less money.

I could make 1k a week on rideshare cherry picking but don't see that ever happening on deliveries unless everything shut down again.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

jaxbeachrides said:


> You make more on uber without having to get out of the car. Delivery is less miles but more work and less money.
> 
> I could make 1k a week on rideshare cherry picking but don't see that ever happening on deliveries unless everything shut down again.


That, too, I realize. But can’t do rideshare either, I’m afraid.

Not kidding about “only option”. At least at this point.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Part 2. Should I just go home? 1 hour 8 minutes and counting. 2 pings: 7 miles for $5.25 and 12 miles for $9. Both a no-go. I’m bored.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I am also near a huge hasidic area. Not generalizing, but - I’m sorry - they _are_ really-really bad drivers. So that one is a strong “no” regardless of pay.


If you're not generalizing here, what are you doing??


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Illini said:


> If you're not generalizing here, what are you doing??


Noticing a pattern. I’m sure many of them are excellent drivers. But there’s even a bumper sticker in the area.

Wait till you hear what I think about Lexus drivers! 😂

People are so damn touchy. I drive a Prius. I’m on the recieving end quite a bit - how come I don’t get all bent out of shape?

Try driving a Prius on the Tail of the Dragon why don’t you? 😁


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Hey @Illini what area are you working? How is it going for you? I work the Barrington/Lake Zurich region. Mostly staying in Palatine as my base.
I do both GH and DD, and lately, I can't put into words how aweful it has been lately. Even the weekends are totally dead.
Well, not offer dead, just money dead. If you want to do $2.75 - $6.00 deliveries, you can probably keep busy all day. Or of the type $8.00 for 15 miles.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Got $12 going 8 miles to an area where I needed to buy groceries/fill up ($0.20 cheaper per G) and ended dash. Eff ‘em.

P.S. Panera sucks.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Got $12 going 8 miles to an area where I needed to buy groceries/fill up ($0.20 cheaper per G) and ended dash. Eff ‘em.
> 
> P.S. Panera sucks.


If the offer is anywhere near decent, I take Panera's in my area. They always have it ready or finishing it up when I get there.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Rickos69 said:


> Hey @Illini what area are you working? How is it going for you? I work the Barrington/Lake Zurich region. Mostly staying in Palatine as my base.
> I do both GH and DD, and lately, I can't put into words how aweful it has been lately. Even the weekends are totally dead.
> Well, not offer dead, just money dead. If you want to do $2.75 - $6.00 deliveries, you can probably keep busy all day. Or of the type $8.00 for 15 miles.


I don't deliver food, but I drive pax typically in the area between Joliet and Aurora in the SW burbs. It's been very busy although over the last couple days, I've noticed an increase in drivers and a decrease in Surge. I was hoping the driver shortage would last at least until the Federal unemployment support ends in September.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Judge and Jury said:


> Seems you are too dense to understand.


back at you. How many times must I tell you I won't do food delivery? Ever? I try so hard to keep you updated, but you resist. There's an impolite word for that, but I'll leave the low road to the troll.

You live with your stinky, trash smelling vehicle and I'll do just fine with my sweet leather smelling ride. To make it easier on you: you do you and I'll do me. Just remember to put the windows down every once in a while so any unsuspecting passenger in your car doesn't get sick and vomit all over the place, k?
🤢🤮


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

6 (six!!!!) 8-9 miles for $5 in a row. Surely they read this forum. Why don’t they just do $1 per mile to start?

I’ve officially dropped below 30%


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I've waited 2 hours at panera before. Only because it was a double taking me home. Never again.

No panera, no Burger King/mcd, no dairy queen, and plenty of others such as order and pay absolutely not.

Some days are just not worth it at all so I generally don't move an inch until something is actually worth doing.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I am very proud of myself.

Delivered a HUMONGOUS bag (and a regular one, too) of food to 2 chicks’ beach house on the water. $3 tip. (Granted, the miles weren’t bad, but the bag was).

They made this whole ingenuine bruhaha “Was there a tip? There should have been a tip!!! I hope there was a tip!!!”

It took all my willpower and self-control to not reply “if you call it that...”

Smile and nod, Mercy. Just smile and nod. Addagirl!

It’s certainly a vast improvement over yesterday’s a$$wipe.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> When I say “huge”, I mean miles and miles of intertwined 25 mph streets in the middle of nowhere


LOL @ this quote........we've got the entire west end of our city like that. Their are only two ways into these enormous developments, and two ways out. Traffic is a PITA, especially in rush hour.......double the quoted trip time in the app. I don't pickup there, just drop you off.

During the school season it is full of pings with snotty private school kids going to these "academies" with long circular driveways, where every nanny can show off the new Volvo or Tesla. A real spectacle in the winter. It takes you 5-10 minutes to navigate the entry and exit as well, all for $3.27.........heh.

In our city we have an average of 12,000 Uber trips a day according to the municipal department that licenses rideshare, so, you can be selective to a point simply due to the numbers.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I should have quit while I was ahead.
> 
> Without going into specifics (literally every dash I did sucked balls in not a good way), is there a place on the web where I could go and write “Such-and-such of _address, phone number_ is a lazy *and* dirt-effing-cheap ***** with a tiny flacid penis” for all to see?
> 
> ...


$1 tip for 9 miles in Pittsburgh is pretty normal. We drive 9 miles just to go around the block here. Traffic patterns and engineering is a nightmare. We take a bridge over 3 rivers, through a mountain tunnel, navigate a 7-way intersection, dodge trolley car tracks, and tailgate semi-trailers doing 65 in a 35, just to make sure we get "5 Guys" hamburgers delivered on-time from downtown Pittsburgh, to 1.3 miles away "AS THE CROW FLIES", but ends up being 9 miles of driving.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Judge and Jury said:


> It is Wednesday.
> 
> Normally not a good day for delivery.
> 
> ...


Good advice here.

Must veterans know that weekdays are just for picking up a few extra bucks when you're bored and not really into working hard.

Friday and Saturday nights are when it's time to put your big girl panties on and drive, drive, drive. That's where and when we make our good money in short periods of time, where we can tolerate the B*S* long enough. Stay in the hot hotzones, go offline every EVERY TRIP STARTED, and never let a stumbling drunk into your car when the bars close.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Had deliveries to people that live in a $2.5M house and did not tip 1 cent. So, I understand your frustration, but cheap, stingy, greedy customer comes in all forms. Rich, middle class and lower middle class.


This is true. Best tippers are gameday halftime drunks. Middle class working bros, but love their team and tip well.

I've never received a decent tip from a million-dollar home in Pittsburgh. Almost always a 10-15%'er.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

jaxbeachrides said:


> You make more on uber without having to get out of the car. Delivery is less miles but more work and less money.
> 
> I could make 1k a week on rideshare cherry picking but don't see that ever happening on deliveries unless everything shut down again.


Agree. This is where the big Uber money was at during pandemic shutdown. Regular Uber customers were spending big bucks on their fav restaurant deliveries.

This has dropped off big time. They're back to taking Ubers to the restaurant and bars.

If anything shuts down again, I'm camping Red Lobster, Ditkas, Smokey Bones, Outback Steakhouse...and nothing else. Starbucks at 7:15am is sorta okay, but no later than 7:45 because then there's 30 cars in line.

3rd week of shutdown I was pulling $60/hour on deliveries Friday/Saturday. That money is gone.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Part 2. Should I just go home? 1 hour 8 minutes and counting. 2 pings: 7 miles for $5.25 and 12 miles for $9. Both a no-go. I’m bored.


You should let people in your car.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

jaxbeachrides said:


> You make more on uber without having to get out of the car. Delivery is less miles but more work and less money.
> 
> I could make 1k a week on rideshare cherry picking but don't see that ever happening on deliveries unless everything shut down again.


Walking into the restaurant and returning to the car with a bag or two of food.

Walking up to a front porch with a bag or two of food.

OMG. I agree with you, it is exhausting.

I need to take a two hour break after every three deliveries.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Judge and Jury said:


> Walking into the restaurant and returning to the car with a bag or two of food.
> 
> Walking up to a front porch with a bag or two of food.
> 
> ...


It's funny, ya, but man sometimes it really is a pisser to sit in a store for 10 minutes for the order to get made, then drive to the dropoff and realize something you didn't check already: it's on the 10th floor, you have to park behind the building at walk to the front, get buzzed inside, and then take it to the 5th floor in order to get the proper picture of you leaving it at the door.....OR....to get the PIN code from the delivery recipient.

That stuff sucks. I do rather sit curbside and wait for my food delivery (PAX) to climb into my car and shovel themselves back out at the destination.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> It says VERY CLEARLY, that the total MAY BE HIGHER.
> Hell, you might make upwards of $15 for two hours work.
> What the hell? TAKE IT.
> 
> ...


Nope.

Item count too low.

Also, does not fit the dollars per mile profile for a hidden unicorn tip.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Angus knows all.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

SHalester said:


> back at you. How many times must I tell you I won't do food delivery? Ever? I try so hard to keep you updated, but you resist. There's an impolite word for that, but I'll leave the low road to the troll.
> 
> You live with your stinky, trash smelling vehicle and I'll do just fine with my sweet leather smelling ride. To make it easier on you: you do you and I'll do me. Just remember to put the windows down every once in a while so any unsuspecting passenger in your car doesn't get sick and vomit all over the place, k?
> 🤢🤮


Seems everyone, including your wife unit, is making more money delivering food than you are driving X.

Seems you can't adapt to the prop. 22 environment.

However, there might be hope for you.

Seems you have learned how to use punctuation.

Again, please ask your wife to post on this forum. Seems she would be a knowledgeable asset.

On the other hand, seems to me your only value to this forum is the generation of thousands of replies.

Texted by an idiot, full of sound and fury, signifying nothing.

Please stop commenting on delivery cuz you ain't gotta clue. It only leads to ridicule.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I should have quit while I was ahead.
> 
> Without going into specifics (literally every dash I did sucked balls in not a good way), is there a place on the web where I could go and write “Such-and-such of _address, phone number_ is a lazy *and* dirt-effing-cheap ***** with a tiny flacid penis” for all to see?
> 
> ...


The decline button is the path to profitably.

Learn how to use it in your market.

Acceptance rate has no meaning.

Be warned, however, that the cancellation rate has serious consequences. Below 80 percent cancellation rate leads to deactivation with no recourse.

Good luck to you.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Good advice here.
> 
> Must veterans know that weekdays are just for picking up a few extra bucks when you're bored and not really into working hard.
> 
> Friday and Saturday nights are when it's time to put your big girl panties on and drive, drive, drive. That's where and when we make our good money in short periods of time, where we can tolerate the B*S* long enough. Stay in the hot hotzones, go offline every EVERY TRIP STARTED, and never let a stumbling drunk into your car when the bars close.


I have to overcompensate - I’m an old hag, my eyesight is not for nighttime driving - I sign off at 8 pm. I don’t even want to think how much I will NOT make in the winter.

It sucks, all the bonuses are after dark/before daylight.

I think I’ll do a couple more weeks daily, but at this point I think I’ll take Wednesdays off.

Having said that, it’s not like I have anything better to do. I’ll end up watching TikToks and playing Klondike (the modern alternative to knitting, albeit you don’t end up with anything tangible). Might as well make a buck (literally sometimes).

You guys are really helping a lot. It’s an adjustment.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> Need some help with that?
> I'm good at rubbing - I have references..


When you say you have so-called references, how many inmates are you talking about?


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

Judge and Jury said:


> In my experience, middle class and lower middle class customers tip the best when ordering from higher end restaurant chains.


But when you have to get a title loan to pay for your steak at Denny’s, you are having a rough day…


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I think circumstances are different for everyone. At this particular point in my life, delivery is pretty much the only thing I can do. I don’t hate it - I enjoy driving A LOT and if I weren’t delivering, I’d be just driving around for nothing. It’s the walking - particularly staircases - that are hard for me, and a lot of the houses on the shore are raised.
> 
> Please don’t think I’m not grateful for the advice - it’s just that my situation doesn’t allow for waiting for only prime orders.
> 
> ...


The key to making better money on DD is learning how to "read" which ones are likely to pay significantly more than the offer. That is an art only acquired only after a lot of experience. You have to pick out which are likely to be double, triple, quadruple the asinine offer. Even after 7000 deliveries sometimes you get it wrong and get burned on the gamble.

It is very unethical the way DD hides the real offer.


----------



## UE for life (Aug 27, 2020)

we all live in different areas. I work three shifts/day breakfast/lunch/dinner. In the morning i do $4 runs, a cup of Starbucks, takes 5 minutes. I do them all, many regulars. Nothing pays over $5 until dinner rush. At the end of the week I calculate my $/hour. I only do Uber. 8-2 I make about $100. 5-9, another $100, $200/day. If you need money, take them.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Judge and Jury said:


> Please stop commenting on delivery cuz you ain't gotta clue. It only leads to ridicule.


The ridicule is when you get pretty much everything backwards and wrong. Must be all the food smells that seem into the brain; I couldn't do it. That stink, it sticks. But yeah, you make a lot of money.

You stick with your level, which is food. Hopefully you get that right more often than not. I'll stick with warm bodies, k?

Trock on.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

SHalester said:


> The ridicule is when you get pretty much everything backwards and wrong. Must be all the food smells that seem into the brain; I couldn't do it. That stink, it sticks. But yeah, you make a lot of money.
> 
> You stick with your level, which is food. Hopefully you get that right more often than not. I'll stick with warm bodies, k?
> 
> Trock on.


So,

Have you checked your wife's phone?


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

People aren’t very bright. It’s raining and it’s 7 am on a Sunday. Don’t tip $2 for 10.8 miles. You’ll stay hungry.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> . You’ll stay hungry.


um, er, ah, ahem: deactivation coming soon if you carry that out a few times in a day/week/month.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

SHalester said:


> um, er, ah, ahem: deactivation coming soon if you carry that out a few times in a day/week/month.


 A low acceptance rate does not lead to deactivation.

This situation was cemented by legal precedents. If the gig app companies want to claim drivers are not employees, they can not punish drivers for declining offers by deactivating them.

A low cancellation rate, however, can lead to deactivation. With DD, below an 80% cancellation rate leads to deactivation with no recourse to appeal.

Do you not know this?


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

SHalester said:


> um, er, ah, ahem: deactivation coming soon if you carry that out a few times in a day/week/month.


Why? I’m not cancelling; just not accepting. In 2 weeks I only cancelled 1 double order 1 minute after accepting (accidentally). It should fall off my record soon.

If it’s $5 for 10.8 miles, chances are the tip sucks.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Why? I’m not cancelling; just not accepting.


oh, ok, if that is really want you meant by the paying customer would go hungry. Unless you feel you are the only driver available in your market..... 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

SHalester said:


> oh, ok, if that is really want you meant by the paying customer would go hungry. Unless you feel you are the only driver available in your market..... 🤷‍♂️


I’m also not the only one declining the offer though. I don’t see anyone snapping up that peach of a customer. All those lonely bags I see at stores - those are all crappy tips.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I just did 0.4 miles for $7. I liked it. May I have more, pretty please?


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

It’s only fair to say that today was a good day for me (prolly mediocre by your standards, but good for a noob). 

DD, however, threw a doozie at me towards the end: a double to some sort of drug odd commune house and then a major hospital ER. FUN, right?

Oh well. At least both tipped well and the trip turned out to be the most successful to date. Now I pray I didn’t catch COVID from either of them. Doused myself in Lysol just in case.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Yup. It’s definitely Wednesday. I wasn’t going to dash, but I played possum yesterday, so forced myself. Spent a couple of hours lowering my AR to below 20, and said “Eff u!”

Ima gonna go nap. No one’s tipping. They can get their fat lazy asses off the couch and go get it themselves!

(I did, however, gain a regular. Her name’s Regina and she tips regularly and regally for 1.4 easy miles.)


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Congrats to me!!! Under 15 AR. And there’s a promo running and the offers still suck. On Friday the 13th they should tip double.

All the money is in the retirement communities. Old school. They know how to tip.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Obviously cancelled on this ****** canoe


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

NauticalWheeler said:


> View attachment 610087
> 
> 
> Obviously cancelled on this **** canoe





Judge and Jury said:


> A low acceptance rate does not lead to deactivation.
> 
> This situation was cemented by legal precedents. If the gig app companies want to claim drivers are not employees, they can not punish drivers for declining offers by deactivating them.
> 
> ...


Take a look at your DD contract and you'll see they give themselves a possible loophole... "an unusually low AR could be an indicator of fraud".

The word "fraud" is a Get Out Of Jail Free card for these gig companies.

I don't know if any drivers have been fired via that particular clause but the fact that it's included meant that DD's lawyers felt it could be useful to them.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Take a look at your DD contract and you'll see they give themselves a possible loophole... "an unusually low AR could be an indicator of fraud".
> 
> The word "fraud" is a Get Out Of Jail Free card for these gig companies.
> 
> I don't know if any drivers have been fired via that particular clause but the fact that it's included meant that DD's lawyers felt it could be useful to them.


Right, they don't want somebody just trying to sabotage business.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Puzzled. Had $2 promos 2 days in a row, but somehow made less than without the promos. Pings sucked.


----------



## Chungyi (Jan 3, 2020)

I noticed that as well. ok normal rush hour day, I got 2-3 miles for $5-6 fast food alerts nonstop. With promo, nada. Maybe too many drivers on promo day


Ms. Mercenary said:


> Puzzled. Had $2 promos 2 days in a row, but somehow made less than without the promos. Pings sucked.


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I should have quit while I was ahead.
> 
> Without going into specifics (literally every dash I did sucked balls in not a good way), is there a place on the web where I could go and write “Such-and-such of _address, phone number_ is a lazy *and* dirt-effing-cheap ***** with a tiny flacid penis” for all to see?
> 
> ...


That's a day from Hell? Don't get me wrong, I have had those days when all rides sucked. But wouldn't classify them as day from hell.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Kilroy4303 said:


> That's a day from Hell? Don't get me wrong, I have had those days when all rides sucked. But wouldn't classify them as day from hell.


I’m just starting out. I’m sure I’ll see days that are worse. But that one sucked also because I was still learning. Even compared to more recent days it sucked more because I was only getting used to dashing and still nervous.

I think in addition to benefitting from an early start on the forum by having your advice, one also tends to compare one’s own results with those here who have a lot of experience. And that makes me feel like a loser.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Chungyi said:


> I noticed that as well. ok normal rush hour day, I got 2-3 miles for $5-6 fast food alerts nonstop. With promo, nada. Maybe too many drivers on promo day


I mostly got really long drives for mediocre bucks (which already included the $2, so without those, they’d be REALLY crappy). In the end I switched to Uber and it got me to the number I was looking for. But only because they were running the $25 for 5 etc. promo (which I only realized on the evening of last day - so missed out, except for $25).

UE is iffy in my area. DD very busy, UE - can easily wait 30 minutes to an hour and get a cheap-ish ping.

I’m not yet comfortable running both full-time, so once I get a ping on either that I’m taking, I pause the other one. Perhaps with time...


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Shoprite (supermarket). 9 miles, 68 items, $12, *including* $3.50 bonus (it’s raining).


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Shoprite (supermarket). 9 miles, 68 items, $12, *including* $3.50 bonus (it’s raining).


Your community counts on you.
They rely on your expertise to move them and their goods.
It is your DUTY.

Forge on soldier.
We love you. 



.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> Your community counts on you.
> They rely on your expertise to move them and their goods.
> It is your DUTY.
> 
> ...


Not me. Some other poor dasher. I don’t do groceries. I bet there’s a bunch of water bottles, too. Likely 3rd story apartment, no elevator. Yeah, I’m all over that one! (Not!)

Today was UN-Friday. Lame.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I pray to the Gods of Delivery Drivers to punish those who order delivery in the rain into an office building with difficult parking and then tip $1!

Female dog.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I pray to the Gods of Delivery Drivers to punish those who order delivery in the rain into an office building with difficult parking and then tip $1!
> 
> Female dog.


I now turn deliveries off when it is raining hard in my area. I think the people that normally don't order, because they can't afford to, order in the torrential rain and then they don't tip because it is so expensive in Uber Fees.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

FLKeys said:


> I now turn deliveries off when it is raining hard in my area. I think the people that normally don't order, because they can't afford to, order in the torrential rain and then they don't tip because it is so expensive in Uber Fees.


I’ve done ok so far; but I declined way more than I accepted, too. I mean, ok for me - not you guys’ standards.

It appalls me how people live with themselves when they don’t tip. Go get it yourself, cheap ****.


----------



## Nythain (Jul 15, 2021)

If i cant tip for a service i dont use the service. Simple as that. I feel bad amazon delivery drivers are gone before they ring the doorbell, if they even ring at all or id tip them too.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Why did you have to mention tiny penis


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

ColonyMark said:


> Why did you have to mention tiny penis


Because they’re the cutest.


----------

